# Hyatt Grand Aspen timeshares dropped in value



## Anthony Schmid (May 27, 2020)

Interesting to see how this ends up.









						Suit: Hyatt Grand Aspen timeshares dropped in value
					

More than 560 owners of fractional units at the Hyatt Grand Aspen have seen their timeshares drop in value because of underhanded dealing by Hyatt Hotels, Interval Leisure Group




					www.aspentimes.com


----------



## Iggyearl (May 27, 2020)

I think it was W.C. Fields who said, "I would never want to join a club that would have me as a member."  I think it is pretty unfair to sell an expensive fractional to the rich and famous, and then make it available to "the masses."


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 27, 2020)

I believe the lawsuit has merit--and the fact that same plaintiffs' similar suit against Marriott regarding a Ritz Carlton fractional which has been moved to U.S. federal court in Denver must have Marriott and ILG quaking in their boots. I hope the plaintiffs nail these guys.


----------



## dahntahn (May 27, 2020)

Iggyearl said:


> I think it was W.C. Fields who said, "I would never want to join a club that would have me as a member."  I think it is pretty unfair to sell an expensive fractional to the rich and famous, and then make it available to "the masses."


Groucho Marx said it.


----------



## ivywag (May 28, 2020)

Copy of amended complaint.


----------



## alameda94501 (May 28, 2020)

I've been following it from afar and chipping in to the "free the law" project (every US resident has a free $15 credit they can contribute to freeing documents from their $0.30/page charge) to peek at it from time to time.









						Docket for G.A.Resort Condominium Association, Inc. v. ILG, Inc, 1:19-cv-01870 - CourtListener.com
					

Docket for G.A.Resort Condominium Association, Inc. v. ILG, Inc, 1:19-cv-01870 — Brought to you by the RECAP   Initiative and Free Law Project, a non-profit dedicated to creating high   quality open legal information.




					www.courtlistener.com
				




It doesn't seem like the plaintiff is presenting a completely coherent case but we're pretty far away from substantive information.  I just "freed" some post-pandemic documents so you can see the current state of the 11 month old case.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 18, 2020)

The value of every Hyatt owner dropped when Hyatt adjusted Key West and Coconut Plantation.  Many weeks were increased from 2,000 points to 2,200 points.  I think only week 7 , 51, 52 were 2,200 points at Coconut.  The new point chart is 2,200 points from week 5-12.  I own weeks 4 - 9 and get more points.  It means all the 2,000 point owners have less value, less points than they need to reserve in Key West or Coconut.

This hidden devaluation affected all the 2,000 point week owners.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 18, 2020)

SunandFun83 said:


> The value of every Hyatt owner dropped when Hyatt adjusted Key West and Coconut Plantation.  Many weeks were increased from 2,000 points to 2,200 points.  I think only week 7 , 51, 52 were 2,200 points at Coconut.  The new point chart is 2,200 points from week 5-12.  I own weeks 4 - 9 and get more points.  It means all the 2,000 point owners have less value, less points than they need to reserve in Key West or Coconut.
> 
> This hidden devaluation affected all the 2,000 point week owners.



Not sure what you are getting at re the Aspen owners complaint.  The point valuation adjustment is not part of the Aspen owners complaint, which appears to be analogous to the Aspen Ritz owners complaint vs MVC.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 18, 2020)

I think it is interesting that they are going after them with a state-law version of the RICO act.


----------



## alameda94501 (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like the owners are on the ropes, and Marriott is asking for all of their legal fees paid after winning.  Owners appear to be appealing.


----------

